# mariposita, the butterfly has sailed to 1000posts!



## heidita

Ha llegado con calma  regalando su sabiduría por doquier. Siempre calmada, siempre amable. Hopefully she has come to stay in Madrid, as good people are always welcome in this wonderful city.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Mariposita.
​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades Mariposita!!!  Tus aportes son siempre inteligentes y llegan acompañados de tu innata cortesía.  Por eso eres tan valiosa en el foro.

Deseo que Dios llene tu vida de colorido y de sonrisas.  
Un saludo lleno de cariño desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## natasha2000

¡Felicidades, Mariposita!


----------



## Maruja14

¡Enhorabuena Mariposita!

Da gusto tener gente como tú en el foro.


----------



## lauranazario

Un obsequio para celebrar los 1000 aportes de Mariposita.

Es un placer verte en los foros.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Fernita

*Mariposita: perdón por llegar tan tarde. No había visto esto. Te felicito de corazón y muchas gracias por tu amabilidad, siempre dispuesta a dar una mano. CONGRATS!!!!!*
*CON TODO CARIÑO,*
*Fernita *


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, Mari!*


----------



## cheshire

I know you since you were a little larva!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, mariposita!


----------



## loladamore

¡Felicidades, *mariposita*!​


----------

